# pre-order/purchasing DVDs



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

I am waiting, barely, for the special extended edition of Lord of the Rings--Fellowship of the Ring coming out Nov 12.

Does it make more sense to buy this locally on the day of release rather than ordering online? Do they ship online orders early to arrive the day of release?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Some internet vendors get them out early, some don't. My experience has been that you can't count on getting them on release day. Best bet is to go to a local store.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

For a major release, your best bet would be to go through a major store rather than mail order (ie Amazon). The stores often have the better prices on the week-of releases. For example, Best Buy will have Spiderman for $14.99 with the soundtrack being $8.99. Buy both together, and there is a instant $2 rebate. Many of the stores have their weekly ads on-line.

For a minor release, mail order would be best.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Week of release blockbuster movies are sold at or below 5.00 off cost, in stores.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

I used to pre-order to get better prices, but lately I've cancelled my pre-orders because I walk into Sam's Club and the DVDs are cheaper there!


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Any time I have "Pre-ordered" (from many different internet vendors) I usually end up getting them at least a week after they are out in the stores.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

If you choose the free shipping option, it takes as long as 10 days to receive them. I've been using BestBuy.com lately due to best price/digital coupons/quick shipping. 

My last 2 orders, James Bond Collection, shipped the Thursday prior to release date but I did not receive it until the following Saturday. Band of Brothers just shipped Friday so I don't expect to see it till next week some time.

The plus side to waiting is you don't have to fight the crowds, waste time, be dissappointed when they are out of stock and with B.O.B I got a $25 digital coupon for my next order.

BestBuy.com also guarantees their pre-order price. If the price drops in store on release day then they will give you a credit.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

I usually wait about a month or two, then check half.com and the used section of amazon.com. There's always a pack of used videos and DVDs for the taking. Sometimes, you can even pick up a shrink wrapped copy for a song.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Usually, with the free shipping option, the items comes from Amazon's warehouse in Fernly (Reno), Nevada, which is just a day's shipping time.


----------

